# Carry where prohibited?



## denglish (Jul 21, 2007)

The following is taken directly from the Missouri Revised Statutes:

Carrying of a concealed firearm in a location specified in subdivisions (1) to (17) of subsection 1 of this section by any individual who holds a concealed carry endorsement ... shall not be a criminal act but may subject the person to denial to the premises or removal from the premises.

My question is, would you choose to knowingly carry where prohibited, since there is no criminal penalty. I know that this might vary depending on if it is a convenience store with a sign, or a school or hospital.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

All states have their restrictions on where to carry. Unless it is imperative to do otherwise, you should do your best to abide by those laws. If you are going to do what you want anyway, why even bother getting a concealed permit in the first place? Just my opinion.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There's all kinds of tricks to law. Why be a test case unless you got a ton of money you don't need. Here in Florida if you are asked to leave a place and you get huffy you can be charged with criminal trespassing, and loose your CWP, and pay a heavy fine, plus some jail time. Lawyers love these kind of deals.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*goof*

Do our best not to be pointed out as the 'bad people' I/we have spent alot of time, money, and energy in getting to the legal carrying place.
Personally I bend over backwards trying to do the right thing; when I goof and I will; what a bad day
Living in NC I will not even look to see what bad will happen. 'Ostrich syndrome' will not prevent me from not thinking.


----------



## SgtTurtle (Dec 2, 2007)

In AZ any business owner can prohibit firearms. If you get caught, they will ask you to leave. If you are polite and don't argue, then there will likely be no criminal trouble. If you make a fuss and start arguing with the business owner, then you can be cited for trespass. 

I am a criminal defense attorney and a new CCW holder. I had a discussion about this with some colleagues recently. We have never heard of anyone in AZ getting in trouble for this where they did not argue with the business owner. 

I would never advise anyone to break the law, but concealed means the weapon is concealed. No one should know about it but you and maybe your significant other.

That being said, I would not mess around at all with government buildings. If a government building has a "No Weapons" sign, then absolutely don't even think of it. The post office is a big one because it violates federal law.


----------



## firemediceric (Oct 26, 2007)

I often enjoy reading attorney J. Gutmacher's blog http://www.orlandocriminallawyer.blogspot.com/

He had a recent case where a person carrying a concealed fire arm in a hospital was arrested. The reason for the arrest was the new Fl law that states something to the effect of "anyone carrying a weapon in a hospital or mental health institution, except as allowed by law, shall be guilty of an armed tresspass." I know I don't have it verbatim.

J. Gutmacher argued that since his client has a CCW permit, and hospitals are not listed as off limit under the CCW statute, his client was "allowed by law" to be armed pursuant to the CCW statute.

The D.A. agreed not to prosecute.


----------



## glock27bill (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree with Gunard. I just closed my accounts with Wachovia because of their No Gun policies. I never carried there or in any place prohibited by law or by the property owner. I DID tell them why they lost a customer. With all the anti's out there, why give them an excuse to label us unresponsible.


----------

